# hi im cazz im new....



## khez99 (Dec 13, 2005)

hi we (my hub & me)r at the very begining of ivf, i have to have my 1st (of meny so ive read) blood test(to mesure hormone levels)next cycle & the trust is getting all my info from my G.P i saw this link at my hospital & thought id give it a go im not sure what to do here. hoppefully speak to u all in time. we r in east anglia
cazz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi there hunni and welcome to ff.always good to see ppl finding this site and joinig us on the journey through ivf.where are you having tx and when will you be starting


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

hello cazz  lovely to have you with us, a big welcome to you!  

wishing you lots of luck with your blood tests next month, I did have to have quite a few but they're really not that bad - especially when you know it means you're moving towards somewhere that will hopefully lead to your dreams coming true.  

as for not being sure what to do here, i hope ff will be of great help to you as it has been to me and so many others. you will find everyone really friendly and helpful, so any questions  you have feel free to ask away and someone will always help you out! 
There's so many different parts to the site... take time and have a good nosey around! there are forums for specific parts of treatment once you know which road your journey is taking you down, as well as places just to chill out and chat or talk about hobbys like in the girl and boy talk threads. 

I wish you lots of luck   , joy and happiness for your journey, and look forward to hearing your news in future.

Take care of yourself

Lou W xxxxxxxxxxxx
 
ps blown you some bubbles to say hello


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello Cazz , 
I just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site   
I'm sure you'll soon get used to the layout of the site , and as the others said you'll find loads of helpfull information on here , as well as finding support to help you through this awfull journey .
I hope your blood test results are good 
Freespirit x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello and welcome to FF Cazz

You've done the hard bit, posting an introduction about your self, heres hoping that your IF journey makes your dreams come true  

now you can have some fun  

like Lou and Freespirit have said there are many areas to the site and you should have a good nosey around, post wherever you feel apropriate. 
at the top of each page is a row of buttons to take you to the different parts of the site, the main ones being the Index, Search, Chat and profile! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Cazz..

Just wanted to welcome you to FF & to wish you good luck with your ivf...

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi cazz and welcome to ff

Everyone here is so friendly - i have been on here about 3 weeks or so and it has helped me so much.

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Cazz

Welcome to ff, you will get lots of advice and info from this site and there is an ivf thread which you may find good to join.

Good luck 

Jappa xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi jappa just wishing you a happy birthday  

Kate xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Cazz

Just saw your post and thought I would let you know there is a celebrations thread (if you havn't already found it)
so you can wish Jappa (and others) a happy birthday/ anniversary / other celebration!

here the link 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,157.0.html
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey there thanks dizzy for that i never knew that thread was there!!

Kate


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

your welcome huni!
so much here to explore!
hope you are ok?
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi dizzy

I am good thanks - just finished off a load of work for uni so pleased with myself!!

Speak soon

Kate xx


----------

